# Ibis Ripley 29



## Ponch (31. August 2011)

Ibis hat heute das Ripley 29 auf der Homepage (und wohl auch Eurobike) vorgestellt.
120mm mit kompaktem DW Link. Sieht wirklich gut aus. 
Ich bin mal auf das Gewicht und die Geometrie gespannt.

http://www.ibiscycles.com/bikes/ripley_29er/


----------



## connerthesaint (31. August 2011)

Wow, das sieht aber sehr gut aus! 
Das könnte ein richtig schneller Trailflitzer werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (4. September 2011)

Hier den Superbericht vom Mtb-news Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/03/eurobike-2011-ibis-ripley-29er-slr-mojo-prototyp/


----------



## Stefan H (4. September 2011)

..oder hier über das Bike-Magazin:

Interview mit Tom Morgan:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=6000


----------



## gmk (27. Oktober 2011)

gibt´s schon ca.-lifertermine fürs ripley29 ?


----------



## Stefan H (2. November 2011)

sorry. Leider keinen genauen.
Vermutlich Mitte der season...


----------



## gmk (2. November 2011)

Stefan H schrieb:


> sorry. Leider keinen genauen.
> Vermutlich Mitte der season...



danke
preise gibt´schon?


----------



## FIRMtech (9. Januar 2012)

Der Preis soll sich an den anderen Modellen orientieren. Das heißt wahrscheinlich ca. 2500 EUR für den Rahmen mit Dämpfer.


----------



## gmk (9. Januar 2012)

FIRMtech schrieb:


> Der Preis soll sich an den anderen Modellen orientieren. Das heißt wahrscheinlich ca. 2500 EUR für den Rahmen mit Dämpfer.



find´ ich ok.
wenn die qualität und garantie mehr als 2-5 jahre ist, paßt das für mich


*tricycles*
wisst ihr schon mehr ?


----------



## Stefan H (10. Januar 2012)

Leider noch nicht, ist aber in Arbeit.


----------



## gmk (10. Januar 2012)

ok, _danke_
wäre super wenn du was weißt, das du es hier postest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilesel (7. März 2012)

Neuigkeiten? 
Darf man eine Lefty verbauen?

Gruss


----------



## FIRMtech (8. März 2012)

Wenn es bis dahin eine 29er Lefty mit 120mm geben sollte, dann ja. Da die aktuelle 29er Lefty aber nur 90 mm zur Verfügung stellt, passt eine Lefty nicht zur Geometrie des Ripley.


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

Bis zu 100mm hat die aktuelle Lefty 29, nicht  90.


----------



## gmk (8. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Bis zu 100mm hat die aktuelle Lefty 29, nicht  90.



~117mm sind möglich
 aus einer lefty max 140 z.b.


----------



## FIRMtech (9. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Bis zu 100mm hat die aktuelle Lefty 29, nicht  90.



der angegebene Federweg von Eighty AID: 90mm - siehe: http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=934&L=0


----------



## gmk (9. März 2012)

FIRMtech schrieb:


> der angegebene Federweg von Eighty AID: 90mm - siehe: http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=934&L=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollgaaas (4. Oktober 2012)

Vorfreude ist ja die schönste Freude... second half of 2012 ... weiß jemand ob das Ripley noch dieses Jahr kommt? Ansonsten wirds ein Ellsworth Evolve Carbon...


----------



## gmk (27. November 2012)

anscheinedn wird´s ja erst im frühjahr was mit dem ripley laut mtbr.com
http://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/dw-link-2xc-ibis-ripley-29er-734897-12.html#post8399806

weiß wer mehr?

danke

und die 100mm 29" lefty hat nur 90mm (war selbst mit 88+ in kontakt)
hatte selber eine am scalpel 29 c2
ich rede natürlich nicht von einer umgebauten 140mm max (ala http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=880)
bin schon sehr auf die supermax vom trigger29 gespannt
aber die wird leider unbezahlbar im aftermarket, fürchte ich
sorry für´s offtopic
*wink*


----------



## Stefan H (28. November 2012)

Wir bekommen am Freitag News übers 29´er. 
Werde Bericht erstatten...


----------



## litestier (11. Dezember 2012)

Hi Stefan,

Wie schaut es aus mit den News?


----------



## gmk (15. Dezember 2012)

http://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/lopes-ripley-825590.html



&
http://www.ibiscycles.com/about/news/november_21st_2012


----------



## Stefan H (15. Dezember 2012)

Aktuellste Aussage:
_`..available before riding season 2013`_

Sprich, voraussichtlich Februar/März.


----------



## Stefan H (30. Dezember 2012)

Ein weiteres Foto von einem Prototypen im Netz gefunden...


----------



## gmk (30. Dezember 2012)




----------



## HarzerUrstoff (28. Februar 2013)

gibt´s Neuigkeiten zum Ripley?


----------



## Stefan H (28. Februar 2013)

..auf der Ibis Website läuft ein ominöser Countdown 
http://www.ibiscycles.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (28. Februar 2013)

Stefan H schrieb:


> ..auf der Ibis Website läuft ein ominöser Countdown
> http://www.ibiscycles.com


----------



## Farodin (10. März 2013)

Naaa toll...geht also schon wieder die Welt unter!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (10. März 2013)

Ich glaub das Ripley ist das erste IBIS das mir nicht gefällt?


----------



## schokoei72 (11. März 2013)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ich glaub das Ripley ist das erste IBIS das mir nicht gefällt?


 
Die 28 Zöller sind eh alle hässlich:kotz::kotz:


----------



## Farodin (11. März 2013)

Rein optisch find ich es sehr gelungen, wenn noch Ibis typische Lackierungen drauf kommen. 
Testen werde ich es bestimmt mal.
(Obwohl ich dem ganzen Big-Wheel-Trend noch nicht aufgesessen bin.)


----------



## enforce (14. März 2013)

Heute früh auf der FB-Site:

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!...20601689.46437.192419887457419&type=1&theater


----------



## Stefan H (14. März 2013)

Mitte nächster Woche werden wir Bilder posten!


----------



## gmk (14. März 2013)




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. März 2013)

enforce schrieb:


> Heute früh auf der FB-Site:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!...20601689.46437.192419887457419&type=1&theater



Kann nix erkennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (16. März 2013)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Kann nix erkennen!



Blaues Ripley at Grand Central. Was ist daran so schwer?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. März 2013)

A eh! Ich dachte schon das sei ein Cube.


----------



## persing (18. März 2013)

Ibis Ripley preview:
http://www.bikemag.com/gear/exclusive-video-ibis-ripley-29er/


----------



## Ponch (18. März 2013)

Das hat nun ja gedauert. 
Schön ist es geworden, das Ripley. Ob die Geometrie noch up-to-date ist wird sich wohl nach Fahrberichten zeigen.
Und sehe ich das richtig, keine Möglichkeit eine Reverb Stealth zu verbauen?


----------



## Stefan H (18. März 2013)

Hier mal vorab ein paar Bilder vom neuen Ripley..


----------



## Stefan H (18. März 2013)

..und hier in Blue!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (18. März 2013)

Der Rahmenpreis liegt bei 2.898,-
Ausstattungsvarianten und upgrades folgen..


----------



## Farodin (19. März 2013)

Einfach schön und zuende gedacht. 
Eine Probefahrt ist obligatorisch!


----------



## Ponch (20. März 2013)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Mitte nächster Woche werden wir Bilder posten!



Bekommt ihr die dann schon?
"Echte" Fotos der beiden Farbvarianten würden mich auch stark interessieren.


----------



## Stefan H (20. März 2013)

@Ponch..
Ziemlich schwierig zu fotografieren. Die Farbe ist auf den Bildern heller als im Original....eher dunkler.


----------



## Stefan H (20. März 2013)

Die hier kommt schon eher hin..


----------



## Ponch (20. März 2013)

Danke Dir! Sieht ja schon heiss aus das Blaue!
Hast du das schwarze Ripley auch schon gesehen?
Fahrbericht?


----------



## diggi* (20. März 2013)

Die Farbe fürs Mojo HD und ich Kauf noch nen Rahmen 

Also mach mal Druck


----------



## Stefan H (20. März 2013)

Schwarzer Vogel ist leider noch nicht gelandet.
Ich bin auch sehr gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt. 
Was mich auch persönlich interessiert, ist wie sauber die E*13 Kurbel funktioniert.
Find den Bashguard optisch etwas martialisch 

  @diggi
Oh Ja, könnte ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen!


----------



## Ponch (21. März 2013)

Na dann mal los. Wobei das Wetter im Moment ja wieder grausig ist.
Hast du den Rahmen vor dem Aufbau bereits gewogen? Und welchen Eindruck hast du vom Ibis Lenker?


----------



## Stefan H (21. März 2013)

Der Lenker macht einen guten Eindruck. Ähnelt vom Shape her, dem eines EC70 Low rise. Die Decals sind schon recht Dunkel. 
Ich werde im laufe des Tages mal Bilder machen..

Rahmen habe ich nicht nachgewogen, kann Dir aber demnächst das Gewicht vom kompl. Rad mit XT-Kit durchgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (21. März 2013)

Super! Sag mal, wie sind die Kabeldurchführungen im Rahmen ausgelegt? Sind dort Anschlaghülsten integriert oder wird die Aussenhülle mit durchgezogen?


----------



## Stefan H (21. März 2013)

Die Aussenhülle wird durchgeführt. Sprich im Steuerrohr geht links und rechts am Schaft die Aussenhülle vorbei.
Meine Erfahrung aus dem Triathlonbereich ist das auch Innenverlegte Züge besser kompl. durchgängig sind als mit Anschlägen.

Züge habe ich noch nicht verlegt, bin auch gespannt..


----------



## Ponch (21. März 2013)

Sehr gut, das finde ich auch deutlich besser als mit Zuganschlaghülsten.
Meinst du es besteht auch eine Möglichkeit den Kanal für den Umwerfer für eine Reverb Stealth zu nutzen? Oder bietet die Excenterlösung im Sitzrohr keine Möglichkeit da noch einen Zug durchzuführen? Ich denke eher nicht, oder? Das ist wohl der Tod den man sterben musste bei der kompakten Auslegung des dw-links.


----------



## Stefan H (21. März 2013)

Ich habe gerade mal ins Sattelrohr geschaut.
Da sehe ich keine Möglichkeit die Stealth unten am DW Link vorbei zu verlegen. Das Oberrohr ist auch nicht möglich, da kein Durchgang.

Beim Mojo sieht es wieder anders aus. Ist zwar nicht das richtige Thema, aber hier mal mein Eigenbau. So kannst Du die Stealth am Unterrohr im HD verlegen.


----------



## Stefan H (21. März 2013)

..Bilder..


----------



## Ponch (21. März 2013)

Nicht doof... 
Schade, dass es beim Ripley nicht funktionieren wird. Man kann da also auch keinen der unteren Flaschenhalterdurchführungen nutzen weil das dw-link keinen Durchgang bietet?
Naja, gibt ja auch die LEV.


----------



## Stefan H (21. März 2013)

Der Ibis Carbonlenker bringt bei einer Länge von 740mm auf der Küchenwaage 216gramm.


----------



## Ponch (21. März 2013)

Sehr schick, wird der auch einzeln verkauft?


----------



## Stefan H (21. März 2013)

Aktuell noch nicht. Wird aber kommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (21. März 2013)

Durch den seitlichen Knick im Sattelrohr und der dadurch asymmetrischen Laminierung im Sattelrohr ist eine Durchführung kaum möglich. 
Auch die Lager inkl.Abdichtung werden kein Durchlass ermöglichen.

Ja, die Zugverlegungen! Da bin ich auch nie wirklich Happy. 
Egal welches Modell..


----------



## ibislover (21. März 2013)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal ins Sattelrohr geschaut.
> Da sehe ich keine Möglichkeit die Stealth unten am DW Link vorbei zu verlegen. Das Oberrohr ist auch nicht möglich, da kein Durchgang.
> 
> Beim Mojo sieht es wieder anders aus. Ist zwar nicht das richtige Thema, aber hier mal mein Eigenbau. So kannst Du die Stealth am Unterrohr im HD verlegen.


will ich auch so haben.
auf mtbr.com habe ich das schon gesehen... wie siehts mit der garantie aus? ist die dann futsch?

und was sind das für zuganschläge?

kannst du mal was zur umsetzung schreiben, gerne per PM oder in einem eigenen thread.

vielen dank!


----------



## Stefan H (21. März 2013)

Ja, ganz Klar die Garantie entfällt! Ich habe einfach die untere Niete der Polycarbonat-aufname entfernt. Die 3´er Zugverlegung stammt von BMC.


Hier nochmal ein Link für das Verständnis, der Ripley Kinematic.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykAD3JrhNrU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## paradox (23. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich war sehr erfreut zu sehen das Ibis jetzt auch ein 29er rausbringt.  Als ich jedoch mir die technischen Daten angesehen hatte war mir klar, das ist nix, das wird auch nix.

1 Geometrie, flacher Sitzwinkel, Reach usw....
2. Dämpfereinbaulänge, was für ein schei5 Mass ist das denn?
3. Die Hinterbautechnik ist etwas sehr klein gehalten. Ich bin auf die Haltbarkeit dwr Lager gespannt. Gerade das untere.
4. Zuführung? Haben schon mal sowas gehört? Sieht bald schlimmer aus als beim Baumarktrad.
5. Sattelstützen mit innenliegenden Zügen? Ich habe auch keine drei Löcher am Steuerrohr entdeckt. Wie verlege ich die jetzt richtig?  

Die Farben sind schick, das will ich nicht abreden aber technisch nicht zu Ende gedacht und umgesetzt. 
Ihr dürft mich jetzt steinigen


----------



## Stefan H (24. März 2013)

@ paradox
Zu:
1. verstehe ich nicht? 
2. Dämpfereinbaulänge..so utopisch ist die gar nicht. Es gibt auch einige namentlich große Hersteller die dieses Maß verbauen. 
Ich frage mich warum Dich das Mass stört? Was hast Du denn vor?
3. Ich verstehe Deinen Ansatz der Bedenken. Glaube aber, da durch das
das obere und untere DWLink Lager relativ nah aneinander laufen, ein hoher verschleiss eher minimiert wird. 
4. Zugführung, gebe ich Dir sogar recht. Schön ist das nicht. Aber durch die
Konstruktion fast nicht anders lösbar.....komm schon Baumarktrad tut schon weh!
5. Stealth und Konsorten sind nicht möglich. Absenkbare Stützen mit Hebel am Lenker, haben beim Ripley ein Führung direkt unter der Bremskabelverlegung.


----------



## paradox (25. März 2013)

Hallo Stefan, 

ich finde den Sitzwinkel etwas arg flach, so eine Geo hatten wir vor 4 Jahren, aber nicht mehr heute. Das Tretlager ist für ein 29er zu hoch, da gibt es deutlich tiefere Bikes. Der Spaß und die Sicherheit beim biken kommt ja durch die tiefe Position.
Das Dämpfermaß finde ich doof weil ich nicht mal ebenso ein Rock Shox oder ein XYZ einbauen kann. ich probiere gerne durch, bin von Fox Dämpfern nicht immer überzeugt.
Die Zugführung ist Baumarktstil, geh zu Praktiker, da findest du was ich meine.
Eine bessere Lösung gibt es, aber hier an einem zu beweglichen Teil macht es am wenigsten Sinn. Die Züge knicken öfter ab, scheuern am Lack und können beim treten am Bein stören. Am Unterrohr lang fertig. Der Hinterbau macht keine so lange S Kurve das man hier das nicht so verlegen kann.
Keine Option auf eine Stealth ist nicht zeitgemäß, die Lev wird als Integra kommen, die Speci, die Reverb, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (30. März 2013)

@ paradox
Die Sitzgeo ist nicht veraltert. Oder meinst Du namentlich Große Hersteller wie z.b. Specialized, BMC würden aktuell veralterte Maße nutzen? 
Die sind auch alle zwischen 72 und 73°.
Das mir dem höherem Tretwerk, gebe ich Dir recht. Mir ist dieses jedoch bei den ersten Ausritten in keinster Weise unangenehm aufgefallen.
Dämpfermass ->Ansichtssache. Wir haben grundsätzlich, was gerade das Federbein angeht mit Fox gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn Du möchtest kann ich gerne für Dich bei Ibis anfragen, warum den genau dieses Maß genutzt wurde. Bzgl.der Zugverlegung im Sattelrohr.
Geht einfach nicht, weil im Sattelrohr, das DW Link System sitzt und eine Zugverlegung intern nicht möglich ist.


----------



## stgr (30. März 2013)

Sitzwinkel von 71,5° bei 140mm Gabel. Arg flach oder? 

Mein FSR EVO hat 73,5°

Ich hoffe es fährt sich besser als die Zahlen auf dem Papier vermuten lassen.


----------



## Byzickl (31. März 2013)

Die meisten neuen 29er in dieser Federwegsklasse haben ein geknicktes Sitzrohr oder eine Anlenkung des Sitzrohrs vor dem Innenlager, die angegebenen Sitzwinkel sind somit eher theoretischer Natur und stimmen nur an der Schnittstelle horizontales Oberrohr/Sitzrohr. Wird die Sattelstütze herausgezogen (es sitzt ja wohl kaum einer mit der Satteloberkante auf dem Niveau der Oberkante des Steuerrohrs), wird der für den Fahrer maßgebliche Sitzwinkel logischerweise mit jedem cm flacher. Verschiebt sich der Sattel auf diese Weise um 1 cm gegenüber der geraden Linie Innenlager/Mitte Sattelklemmung nach hinten, bedeutet das bereits eine Verflachung um 0,7 - 0,8 Grad! Ein Ausgleich durch Verschieben des Sattels ist nur begrenzt möglich. Das gilt auch für das FSR Evo 29. Und falls da die Specialized Command Post mit Kröpfung nach hinten eingebaut ist (du verlierst allein dadurch ca. 2 cm resp. ca. 1,5 Grad Sitzwinkel!), hat es nie und nimmer einen für den Fahrer relevanten, gemessenen Sitzwinkel von 73,5 Grad.
Das Ripley dagegen schaut so aus, als ob der Sitzwinkel mit Herausziehen der Sattelstütze relativ konstant bleibt, die gerade Sattelstütze trägt auch dazu bei. Die Aussage mit dem zu flachen Sitzwinkel muss man also ein gutes Stück weit relativieren.
Abgesehen davon sind wir Deutschen ja Normierungsweltmeister und wollen alles in Formeln pressen. Die Amis scheren sich einen Dreck um Reach und Winkel, sondern setzen sich drauf und haben Spass, während wir noch Maße diskutieren.
Bei der Zugverlegung und Dämpfermaß muss ich paradox aber recht geben.
Der innenliegende Zug für die Variostütze wird sich in absehbarer Zeit aber sowieso überholt haben, wenn die Stützen elektronisch angesteuert werden.
Auf jeden Fall sind im Ripley ein paar neue Ideen verwirklicht und es hebt sich wie das Mojo von dem optischen Einheitsbrei ab, und genau das wollen wir doch auch, oder?


----------



## litestier (31. März 2013)

Eine Frage die mich hier viel mehr beschäftigt ist.... Lohnt es sich das Mojo SLR gegen das Ripley einzutauchen? Bringen mir die 29er Laufräde soviel Vorteil, dass ich damit schneller und vor allem sicherer unterwegs bin? Bin da noch am überlegen....


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. April 2013)

never change a winning team! Hübscher ist das SLR alle mal. Aber wen du In sein möchtest musst du natürlich ein 29er fahren.


----------



## litestier (2. April 2013)

Schöner als das SLR ist ja kaum ein anderes Fully, von daher macht es sicher keinen Sinn.
Allerdings bin ich auch kein versierter MTB-Fahrer, fahre mehr Rennrad, daher ist jedes bessere MTB für mich wie Perlen vor die Säue werfen. Aber Fahrradkauf und Vernunft gehen bei mir halt nicht so sehr zusammen :-(. Ich kaufs nicht weil ichs brauche sprach der Rabe, sondern damit ichs habe ;-).


----------



## Farodin (2. April 2013)

Ersetzen wir doch einfach das "entweder oder" durch ein solides "sowohl als auch".

Beide Bikes haben ihre Berechtigung und die entsprechende Nische.
Selbst ein HD und ein SLR im Stall haben ja verschiedene Vorzüge. 
Die einzige Frage ist daher, ob genug Geld da ist für beide und ausreichend Zeit um sie bewegen zu können. Wenn Du eher moderates Gelände und lange Strecken fährst und nicht so scharf auf jedes Quäntchen Beschleunigung und Wendigkeit bist, dann würde ich zum 29er tendieren.


----------



## litestier (2. April 2013)

Das mit dem moderaterem Gelände (andere fahren das mit einem Hardtail) kommt schon hin. Das MTB dient eigentlich mehr der Abwechselung und mit 50j bin ich auch nicht mehr so Risikobereit und fit wie mit 20. Beim Ripley hätte mich einfach gereitzt das ich bergab etwas mehr Sicherheit und allgemeine Reserve habe. Würde gerne auch mal eine Alpenüberquerung mit dem MTB machen, aber zeitlich wird das wohl nichts.


----------



## Farodin (2. April 2013)

Ich werde es definitiv auch probefahren. Bislang war ich auch mit 26ern glücklich. 
Ohne das Bike mal gefahren zu sein würde ich jedenfalls auch keinen Fall wechseln. 
Allerhöchstens als zusätzliches Bike, welches man auch wieder abstoßen kann, wenn es nicht das Richtige ist. Das Fahrgefühl eines 29ers ist an sich schon anders, durch die Radgröße aber noch wichtiger finde ich Kettenstrebenlänge. Die 2Soulscycles-Jungs schaffen es beispielsweise zumindest die Wendigkeit eines 26ers zu erreichen.

Aber die ganze Winkel- und Rohrlängendiskussion ist ein wenig müßig. Da wie schon geschrieben die Winkel mitwachsen je nach Sitzhöhe und auch zunächst ungewöhnliche Rohrlängen ein gutes Fahrgefühl ergeben können.


----------



## ma.schino (17. Oktober 2013)

Neu hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (24. Oktober 2013)

..wenn es auf zwei Reifen steht, bitte Fotos machen


----------



## ma.schino (24. Oktober 2013)

Bitteschön


----------



## Stefan H (24. Oktober 2013)

Passt das Grün der Straitline-pedalen zum Ripley Grün?

Wenn Du noch freundlicher Weise ein Gewicht hast?


----------



## ma.schino (24. Oktober 2013)

Das straitline grün ist ein kleines bisschen anders - finde es aber trotzdem ganz passend weil sich das dekor ein bissschen ähnelt.

Gewicht liegt so knapp unter 12kg


----------



## Phil-Joe (25. Oktober 2013)

Joi, das Ding hat schon was...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich kan mich an die großen Räder nicht gewöhnen.  

Den Zettel am Umwerfer bitte abmachen.

Sattelneigung schaut ja auch noch nicht optimal aus.


----------



## blackcarbine (18. Dezember 2013)

fahr es einfach und nach ein paar minuten schaust du nicht mehr auf das vorderrad. lass dich von den vorteilen wie sie so oft beschrieben werden überzeugen und das ripley setzt diese sehr gut um. ich selbst habe sehr lange mit dem kauf abgewartet und tausend gründe dagegen gefunden, unter anderem hat die optik eine grosse rolle gespielt aber was die 120mm federweg vorn und hinten im zusammenspiel mit dem genialen hinterbau und der kompakten geometrie des ripley im stande zu leisten sind hat und beeindruckt mich bei jeder ausfahrt auf's neue. das ripley mausert sich langsam aber sicher zu meinem favoriten und das ibis hd + intense carbine bleiben immer öfter in der garage stehen.


----------



## blackcarbine (23. Dezember 2013)

fertig!


----------



## Stefan H (27. Dezember 2013)

@blackcarbine 
Was ein schöner Aufbau! 
Nebenbei...das Tranny was Du als Signaturbild hast ist ja ziemlich schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (5. Februar 2014)

Wenn Ihr wissen wollt, was mit dem Ripley so gehen könnte...


----------



## stenstrup (22. März 2014)

Soooo...

Nach 3 monate warten, kam endlich meine neue Daempfer an ( 2014 Monach RT3 custom shimpack und Aircanister). (Ciao fox rp23) Setup passt 100%ig mit der verbaute Pike (120mm)

Ein traum


----------



## ma.schino (23. März 2014)

Das sieht gut aus - hab mir schon ähnliches überlegt.

Wo hast du den Dämpfer modifizieren lassen?

Und wie ist das dämpfersetup ?


----------



## stenstrup (2. April 2014)

Hi Ma.Shino

Durch bekanten bei Sram Skandinavien 

Aber er besteht aus: Rebound/Medium  / Compression/Low  /   Firm Treshold   /	High Volume air-canister

So daswegen habe ich jetzt ein FOX RP23 Kashima (Passend fuer das Ripley) zum verkauf





Cheers

Martin


----------



## ma.schino (2. April 2014)

Danke! Ich wohl auch bald


----------



## Phil-Joe (6. Mai 2014)

Da das Ding echt einfach heiß aussieht (ich spiel' gerade mit dem Gedanken an ein blaues in Kombination mit orangenen Teilen - Naben, Nippel, Vorbau, Lenkerendstopfen, Sattelklemme und evtl. Pedale) wird es so was bestimmt auch. Ende des Jahres muss ich mal das Sparschwein killen und neues Bike als Projekt angehen. Und irgendwie formt sich in mir gerade der Wunsch nach einem schicken 29er. Mit der Zeit wurde ich dann doch bekehrt.

Werd dann mal mit Stefan in Kontakt treten müssen. ;-) Vielleicht kann man ja am Preis bissl schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knutbuengen (30. Juni 2014)

HI zusammen, ich überlege mir ein Ripley für trail-lastige Marathon-Rennen aufzubauen. Z.B. Transvesubienne oder BC Bike Race.
Was denkt Ihr darüber?
Alle Tests schreiben ja, dass das Bike richtisch schnell sein soll und geil im Trail?

Vielen Dank für Tipps,
Knut


----------



## ibislover (30. Juni 2014)

Ich denke für deine anforderungen wurde es gebaut!


----------



## knutbuengen (1. Juli 2014)

ja, ist genau mein Eindruck.
Denke als Alternative über ein Stumpjumper nach ...

was denkt Ihr über die Grenze was die "härteren" Sachen angeht?
Mal abgesehen von den richtigen Reifen - könnte man damit auch mal auf ein nicht zu heftiges Enduro-Race oder so was wie das Bike Attac in Lenzerheide gehen?

Vielen Dank und Grüsse
Knut


----------



## gmk (1. Juli 2014)

enduro rennen
naja, der rahmen wird's packen nur gemacht ist's nicht dafür


----------



## ibislover (1. Juli 2014)

ich weiß nicht....

kendall-weed, ibis teamfahrer nutzt das ripley viel für enduro rennen...






und der kerl lässt es ordentlich krachen.


----------



## gmk (1. Juli 2014)

ja
nur es kommt auch den piloten an


----------



## ibislover (1. Juli 2014)

ja, aber das ist ja bei jedem bike so.
manche bekommen ja auch dh boliden kaputt...


----------



## gmk (1. Juli 2014)

hab´  ja nichts gegenteiliges geschrieben


----------



## knutbuengen (2. Juli 2014)

danke für das Feedback!


----------



## stenstrup (21. Dezember 2014)

Da ich auf CC Inline umgestiegen bin wird mein Monarch Shock verkauft

Die ist extra fuer das Ibis Ripley angepasst  ( Tune und Aircan " die so nicht zu kaufen gibt, habe ich extra aus ein OEM produktion bekommen)

Der dæmpfer steht zu 99% wie neu, ausser eine scheuerstelle oben von die leitungen

200€ inkl. Versand aus Daenemark (ja ich wohne weit weg  )











Cheers

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (7. März 2015)

Moin!

Hat jemand zufällig einen Rahmen in M zu verkaufen?

Robert


----------



## ma.schino (8. März 2015)

In M nicht aber in L... Wäre das evtl interessant?


----------



## Catsoft (8. März 2015)

Schade, da bekomme ich wohl leider keine versenkbare Stütze mehr rein :-( Magst du mir trotzdem deine Preisvorstellung per PN über den Zaun werfen?

Robert


----------



## stenstrup (24. März 2015)

Heute eine Feierabend runde mit mein Ripley gedreht 


Gruesse aus Daenemark

Martin


----------



## Catsoft (17. April 2015)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hat jemand zufällig einen Rahmen in M zu verkaufen?
> 
> Robert




Suche immer noch. Wäre auch für ein Angebot für einen Neurahmen offen...

Robert


----------

